# Depro shots and IBS



## Guest (Oct 23, 2001)

last year I was given two shots three months apart and that is when I developed IBS Symptoms. I went off the Depro shots thinking that was what was causing the severe bloating I was experiencing. I don't know if that caused my IBS but I am wondering if anyone else experienced this with Birth Control?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2001)

Hello. I can't say wether the Depo has anything to do with it, but for the last five years I have been wondering the same thing. I was on Depo for a year and a half and that is when all of my stomach problems began. Most people on the shot gained weight, but I was losing a lot. I am convinced the hormones have forever changed my body and brought on my IBS, but no doctor i have talked to will confirm my suspicions!


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

I've been on Depo for 9 years, as treatment for endometriosis, but I've had IBS symptoms for 16 years. I gained a LOT of weight on Depo. My docs believe that adhesions may be irritating my colon now, as a result of the surgery for endo. It's all related, in my opinion.Karen


----------

